# Festplatte klickt - PC startet nicht



## IqpI (9. September 2013)

Hi, 
Ich habe gerade meinen PC nach 14 tagen anschalten wollen und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Festplatte klickt und auch kein Windows Ladescreen kommt, hab einen Restart versucht selbes Problem, also ausgemacht um nicht noch mehr kaputt zu machen. Auf dem PC ist alles was ich habe, Musik, Alle Bilder, Sachen für die Schule und andere Sachen, meine Frage ist nun, muss sie zum Profi oder kann ich selbst was versuchen? Z.b. die Platte in einen anderen PC setzen um den Bootsektor zu umgehen?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich wirklich an dem zeug hänge...
LG Iq


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2013)

Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, die schnellste ist wohl auf einem anderen Medium (USB Stick/DVD/CD) eine Linux Version zu installieren, > zb damit <, und sie Live starten.
Dabei wird nichts von Linux installiert, passiert alles im Arbeitsreicher, damit kannst du die Daten auf einen anderen externen Speicherplatz Kopieren.
Linux ließt noch Daten aus, wo Windows schon lange aufgegeben hat.

Oder

Die Festplatte in einem anderen PC extern anstöpseln, nachdem das BS dort gestartet ist einfach die beschädigte HDD via USB oder eSata anstecken und los gehts.
Das BS auf der externen HDD startet nicht zusätzlich, wenn schon ein anderes BS läuft und es extern angeschlossen ist.

___

Datenrettung bei Fachgeschäften kostet extrem viel Geld, bevor du dahin rennst, solltest du lieber alles sonstige ausprobieren !


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. September 2013)

Wenn die Platte "Klackt", wird sie Definitiv defekt sein.


----------



## Gluksi (9. September 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wenn die Platte "Klackt", wird sie Definitiv defekt sein.


 
ne wen se klackt


----------



## IqpI (9. September 2013)

Danke für die tipps, werde ich später probieren, wenn ich den PC meines kleinen Bruders test-gestartet habe (war intim mit Spezi) 
Und dass sie einen defekt hat konnte ich mir denken, als sie geklackt hat und Windows nicht startete


----------



## Cuddleman (9. September 2013)

Manchmal hilft einfach Strom- und Datenkabel ein/ausstecken, auch am MB das Datenkabel. 
Kommt dann nichts mehr, geht auch mit einer Linux-Umgebung nichts mehr.
Wenn es nur klackt, aber keine Rotation der Speicherscheiben einsetzt, ist nur teure professionelle Hilfe erforderlich.
Ich glaube aber, das ~500-800€ nicht die Mühe wert sind.


----------



## IqpI (9. September 2013)

Habe sie in den PC meines Bruders gesetzt und habe vorerst meine Bilder gesichert, das ging gut. Jetzt kommt eine neue Platte her und ich Schiene den Rest auf meine neue platte, dann sollte wieder alles in Ordnung sein 
Von daher gelöst,
Danke euch


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2013)

Freut mich das ich helfen konnte, die einfachsten Lösungen sind immer die besten, und kosten keinen Cent


----------



## IqpI (10. September 2013)

Joa stimmt, hatte ich selbst schon im Kopf, da die Festplatte ja lief aber kein ladescreen kam, trotzdem hätte ich WS nicht versucht hättest du EA nicht auch vorgeschlagen


----------

